# Doboy Sound



## Angel Eyes (Nov 2, 2016)

Does anyone fish or know a guide that fishes Doboy Sound for trout, reds, and tarpon.


----------



## Knotmuch (Nov 3, 2016)

Wendall Harper - Two Way Fish Camp


----------



## ddavis1120 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ditto for Wendell although there are several in the area and some guys on GON that I've heard good things about but I've never personally used them.  I think Wendell operates as Free Spooling Charters.


----------

